# REV Consultants (Ottawa, Canada)



## Ron (Sep 14, 2007)

REV Consultants Ltd.

Canadian Electric Vehicle Specialists
Custom EV Conversions suitable for cold Canadian winters

see http://www.revconsultants.com/


----------



## Nicolas.Drouin (Dec 2, 2008)

I just wanted to take a second to endorse the work done at REV Consultants.

Richard converted my '72 Karmann Ghia this winter and it runs great. Its a very professional job and has been 100% reliable through its first 1500km. Feel free to contact me if you would like a reference for Richard's work, I'd be happy to discuss it.

-Nick Drouin
Montreal, QC
www.evalbum.com/1890


----------



## cloudy9 (Aug 19, 2010)

well, seem to be a good job for REV Consultants. I wonder if I consult to them someday.


----------

